# Lo estoy ?



## Uticens678

Bom dia a todos! Eis a minha pergunta: à pergunta "Es feliz ?" eu ia responder "Sou." em português. Se quisesse dizer o mesmo em espanhol, uma tradução possível desta pergunta acho que era "Eres feliz ?" e "Sí, *lo* soy" da resposta: portanto em espanhol se emprega o pronome "*lo*", cuja tradução ao português, "*o*", não me parece que se costume empregar nesse genero de frases. Se a pergunta tiver o verbo "estar", usa-se em espanhol esse pronome "*lo*"? Exemplo: frases em português -> "Estas contente?" - "Sou."; frases em espanhol: "Estas contento?" - "Sí, *lo* estoy."(?) Muito obrigado desde já!


----------



## Carfer

Não, de facto não usamos o pronome em resposta a perguntas simples como essas. Noutras situações, sim: _'Hoje estou contente. Não o estou tanto por isto mas por aquilo'_


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Não, de facto não usamos o pronome em resposta a perguntas simples como essas. Noutras situações, sim: _'Hoje estou contente. Não o estou tanto por isto mas por aquilo'_


Obrigado, Carfer! Só que houve um pequeno mal-entendido: eu queria saber se em espanhol se diz "sí, lo estoy"; a minha dúvida é sobre o uso espanhol, não português .
Portanto, a pergunta é se as seguintes frases estão certas em espanhol: pode-se dizer em espanhol "¿Estás contento? Sí, *lo* estoy."?


----------



## Uticens678

Há alguma coisa da minha pergunta que é mal-escrita ou que simplesmente não dá para entender? Se houver / for, por favor, digam  !


----------



## Carfer

Depois do seu último post ficou claro o que pretendia, contudo talvez fosse mais prático fazer a pergunta no forum ''solo español''. Ultimamente a frequência deste  forum tem estado baixa.


----------



## frajolão

La respuesta debe de tener concordancia con el verbo de la pregunta.

- Eres feliz?  Sí, lo soy.

En español es determinante la diferencia del significado de ser y estar.

*Ser* indica naturaleza intrínseca y permanente del sujeto.  *Estar* se refiere a una situación temporal o de circunstancia.

- Después de haberla visto, estoy feliz.


----------



## Uticens678

frajolão said:


> La respuesta debe de tener concordancia con el verbo de la pregunta
> 
> - Eres feliz?  Sí, lo soy.
> 
> En español es determinante la diferencia del significado de ser y estar.
> 
> *Ser* indica naturaleza intrínseca y permanente del sujeto.  *Estar* se refiere a una situación temporal o de circunstancia.
> 
> - Después de haberla visto, estoy feliz.


Obrigado! E se pergunta for "¿Estás enfadado?", posso responder "Sí, lo estoy." ?


----------



## frajolão

Sí correcto. Pregunta con verbo *estar*, respuesta con el mismo verbo. (*estoy*).  Estar enfadado es una situación circunstancia, de ahí que debamos utilizar el verbo estar en pregunta y respuesta. Se supone que el enfado se pasará en algún momento

En cambio si utilizamos el adjetivo enfadoso, se supone que es un atributo o característica permanente del sujeto, por lo que debemos emplear el verbo ser
_*Eres *enfadoso?  No, no lo* soy, *pero como perdió mi equipo * estoy *enfadado_.
Por cierto enfadoso es una palabra que figura en el diccionario pero que no se usa actualmente. Mejor enojoso o enojadizo

Espero que te haya sabido aclarar algo sobre  la diferencia de uso del ser y el estar.


----------



## gato radioso

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado, Carfer! Só que houve um pequeno mal-entendido: eu queria saber se em espanhol se diz "sí, lo estoy"; a minha dúvida é sobre o uso espanhol, não português .
> Portanto, a pergunta é se as seguintes frases estão certas em espanhol: pode-se dizer em espanhol "¿Estás contento? Sí, *lo* estoy."?



Para resumir:
-Português: tem consolidada uma forma de resposta curta:
_  Compreendes o texto? Compreendo
  És feliz? Sou
  Tens dinheiro? Tenho
_
-Espanhol: ambas formas são aceitáveis:
_Comprendes el texto? Lo comprendo/Comprendo
 Eres feliz? Soy feliz/Lo soy
 Tienes dinero? Sí, tengo/Lo tengo_

* Talvez a forma com pronome seja mais frequente no dia a dia. *É só uma questão de uso. Ambas são compreensíveis e correctas.


----------



## Uticens678

¡Muchísimas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Uticens678

Novamente um bom dia a todos! Em espanhol também se emprega o pronome "*lo*" quando se responde a perguntas que utilizam o "presente progresivo"? Por exemplo, se a pergunta for "Estas estudiando?", a resposta em espanhol "Sí, *lo* estoy."é certa? Pergunto porque, no que diz respeito ao italiano, sei a 100% que não se pode usar tal pronome neste tipo de frase, e me parece que também não se pode em português, mas em espanhol não faço ideia... Muito obrigado pelas vossas contribuições!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> me parece que também não se pode em português



Não pode, de facto, se o objecto não estiver expresso na pergunta. '-_Estás a estudar?/-Estás estudando?/' '-Estou_'. Estando expresso, a resposta habitual continua a ser '-_Estou_', mas não seria errado usar o pronome: '_-Estás a estudar o problema?' '-Estou/ -Sim, estou a estudá-lo/'_


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Não pode, de facto, se o objecto não estiver expresso na pergunta. '-_Estás a estudar?/-Estás estudando?/' '-Estou_'. Estando expresso, a resposta habitual continua a ser '-_Estou_', mas não seria errado usar o pronome: '_-Estás a estudar o problema?' '-Estou/ -Sim, estou a estudá-lo/'_


Obrigado! Agora apenas resta saber como é que isso funciona em espanhol.


----------



## gato radioso

Uticens678 said:


> Novamente um bom dia a todos! Em espanhol também se emprega o pronome "*lo*" quando se responde a perguntas que utilizam o "presente progresivo"? Por exemplo, se a pergunta for "Estas estudiando?", a resposta em espanhol "Sí, *lo* estoy."é certa? Pergunto porque, no que diz respeito ao italiano, sei a 100% que não se pode usar tal pronome neste tipo de frase, e me parece que também não se pode em português, mas em espanhol não faço ideia... Muito obrigado pelas vossas contribuições!



Não podes dizer isso em castelhano, excepto se a pergunta contém o objecto, como Carfer disse.


----------



## Uticens678

gato radioso said:


> Não podes dizer isso em castelhano, excepto se a pergunta contém o objecto, como Carfer disse.



Obrigado! Portanto destas quatro frases:

Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Estoy. 
Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Sí, estoy. 
Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Sí, lo estoy. 
Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Sí, lo estoy estudiando.

a única correta é a ultima ?


----------



## gato radioso

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! Portanto destas quatro frases:
> 
> Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Estoy.
> Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Sí, estoy.
> Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Sí, lo estoy.
> Estás estudiando el problema?' '-Sí, lo estoy estudiando.
> 
> a única correta é a ultima ?



Bom, em castelhano não é tão frequente o uso de respostas curtas com só o verbo, como se faz tantas vezes em portugués:
Ex: _-Achas que o ministro tem razão?
      -Acho_
Para dizer verdade não sei o motivo, se calhar porque soa uma resposta demasiado direita, ainda pode ficar ainda rude ou antipática, segundo o tom com que se fale, e sempre adicionamos alguma palabra mais, embora seja desnecessária.

Nas frases que propuseste:
1. _Estás estudiando el problema? Estoy_ . É correcta, mas tem cuidado com a entonação para não soar rude o impaciente.
2. _Estás estudiando el problema? Sí, estoy_ . Também é correcta. Repara que nós usamos o "sí" não para adicionar nada, mas só para enfatizar o verbo, justamente como os ingleses, em algumas ocasiões, usam o "do"_ "desnecessáriamente"_. Ej: _Oh, Mary, I *do* really love you, believe me. _Se calhar, isto seria o que eu diria, porque é uma resposta direita mas há menos risco de soar antipático do que na primeira frase.
3. _Estás estudiando el problema? Sí lo estoy_ . Também não acho problema. Como na pregunta se contem o objecto, ao igual do que nos quatro exemplos que propões, podes usá-lo na resposta.
4. _Estás estudiando el problema? Sí, lo estoy estudiando_ . A melhor opção acho eu. Aliás, ao contrario que nos outros exemplos, ao responder não tens omitido o gerúndio, e isto, embora possa fazer-se, fica melhor, porque a pregunta está feita em presente contínuo e a resposta também o está.


----------



## Uticens678

gato radioso said:


> Bom, em castelhano não é tão frequente o uso de respostas curtas com só o verbo, como se faz tantas vezes em portugués:
> Ex: _-Achas que o ministro tem razão?
> -Acho_
> Para dizer verdade não sei o motivo, se calhar porque soa uma resposta demasiado direita, ainda pode ficar ainda rude ou antipática, segundo o tom com que se fale, e sempre adicionamos alguma palabra mais, embora seja desnecessária.
> 
> Nas frases que propuseste:
> 1. _Estás estudiando el problema? Estoy_ . É correcta, mas tem cuidado com a entonação para não soar rude o impaciente.
> 2. _Estás estudiando el problema? Sí, estoy_ . Também é correcta. Repara que nós usamos o "sí" não para adicionar nada, mas só para enfatizar o verbo, justamente como os ingleses, em algumas ocasiões, usam o "do"_ "desnecessáriamente"_. Ej: _Oh, Mary, I *do* really love you, believe me. _Se calhar, isto seria o que eu diria, porque é uma resposta direita mas há menos risco de soar antipático do que na primeira frase.
> 3. _Estás estudiando el problema? Sí lo estoy_ . Também não acho problema. Como na pregunta se contém o objecto, ao igual do que nos quatro exemplos que propões, podes usá-lo na resposta.
> 4. _Estás estudiando el problema? Sí, lo estoy estudiando_ . A melhor opção acho eu. Aliás, ao contrario que nos outros exemplos, ao responder não tens omitido o gerúndio, e isto, embora possa fazer-se, fica melhor, porque a pregunta está feita em presente contínuo e a resposta também o está.


Obrigado e... Muito interessante! Em italiano só é possível a quarta opção (seria _"Stai studiando il problema? Sì, lo sto studiando"_); todas as outras são completamente erradas, daí a minha dúvida. Boa noite a todos!


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> soa uma resposta demasiado direita...  isto seria o que eu diria, porque é uma resposta direita...


Só uma pequena observação, gato radioso: é '_resposta_ _directa_' (_'direta_' na grafia brasileira e na oficial do acordo ortográfico actual). '_Directa_' porque é dada sem rodeios, sem meandros. '_Direita_' pode dizer-se de uma linha recta, sem curvas, e, em sentido figurado, '_resposta_ _direita_' será a resposta bem dada, bem educada ou como é devido, se bem que em Portugal o que é realmente comum é o antónimo _'torta',_ que usamos para falar da resposta mal educada. inconveniente ou desrespeitosa.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Só uma pequena observação, gato radioso: é '_resposta_ _directa_' (_'direta_' na grafia brasileira e na oficial do acordo ortográfico actual). '_Directa_' porque é dada sem rodeios, sem meandros. '_Direita_' pode dizer-se de uma linha recta, sem curvas, e, em sentido figurado, '_resposta_ _direita_' será a resposta bem dada, bem educada ou como é devido, se bem que em Portugal o que é realmente comum é o antónimo _'torta',_ que usamos para falar da resposta mal educada. inconveniente ou desrespeitosa.



 Obrigado, Carfer pelo post. Vê-se que isto foi outro exemplo de _false friend_ que novamente me fiz cair.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Vê-se que isto foi outro exemplo de _false friend_ que novamente me fiz cair.



Em todo o caso, não tome a observação como regra absoluta. É verdade neste, é assim que costumamos usar, mas há outros em que pode ser diferente: _'ir direito a alguém_'  (dirigir-se a alguém, num repente, frequentemente em atitude ou com intuito agressivo ou de forma pouco amigável), _'ir direito ao assunto_' (aqui também pode dizer '_directo_'), por exemplo. É, realmente,  mais uma questão de uso que outra coisa.


----------

